# BMW E36 M3 Track Car



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

Howdy everyone,

Just received our Evnetics Shiva megawatt controller for our M3 project, so we thought we'd share some pictures of the project so far, and the delivery of the Shiva. 

This Shiva is a beast, at 110 pounds, it's a 2 man job to move and place in the car.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

The Shiva doesn't seem so expensive now... It's actually less per pound than my Kelly!


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Woohoo! Knowing the way you guys drive, you will soon learn why I coined the name "Soliton Shiva".... 

Oh - sorry about there not being a silkscreened legend for the terminal strips. Please direct all criticisms for that to Seb. The pinouts are the same on all of our DC controllers so just Read The _Fine_ Manual to suss them out.

And thanks for your support, guys.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

What type of racing is it for? 

Nice motor mount, by the way.

Miz


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

I have always the same question: What batteries will provide the great power? (It's always the main question after all)

And about motor... Warp 11 HV stock or modified for higher current?

Nice project!


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

Awesome! Looks like it's made to go around corners too, very nice. Any details on the battery pack, or is it all top secret? Don't be shy about sharing more photo's, love the EV porn!


----------



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

mizlplix said:


> What type of racing is it for?
> Nice motor mount, by the way.
> Miz


We're entered in the 2012 Pikes Peak Hillclimb along with the EV Cup races that were postponed last year at Laguna Seca and Cal Speedway. We're also hoping to get it on the salt in August to see what she can do.




Yabert said:


> I have always the same question: What batteries will provide the great power? (It's always the main question after all)
> 
> And about motor... Warp 11 HV stock or modified for higher current?
> 
> Nice project!


The Warp 11HV is a special build. It has upgraded brushes, and cable lugs. We have a small selection of battery packs that we are going to run, and we'll use the platform to test some R&D packs. Initially it will run with CALB's, but we don't intend to keep them in there very long.


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

How much is all that gonna cost before normal people can buy it ? Great job though .


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

epyon said:


> How much is all that gonna cost before normal people can buy it ?...


Shiva wasn't made for normal people...


----------



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

epyon said:


> How much is all that gonna cost before normal people can buy it ? Great job though .


One does not simply get bitten by the racing bug then worry about such things. You can, after all, live in a car.

But to answer the question, the Shiva will eventually retail for $9500 when they are available in greater numbers.




Tesseract said:


> Shiva wasn't made for normal people...


Awesome. We meet the prerequisite.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Please post the days you'll be on the Salt, I'm close enough it would be fun to see this fine machine run. I'll be running at World of Speed September 8-11, 2012 http://www.SaltFlats.com .


EV West said:


> We're entered in the 2012 Pikes Peak Hillclimb along with the EV Cup races that were postponed last year at Laguna Seca and Cal Speedway. We're also hoping to get it on the salt in August to see what she can do. ...


----------



## powerhouse (Apr 1, 2011)

This project.......

HOLY


----------



## powerhouse (Apr 1, 2011)

This makes my project feel wimpy 

I wish EVnetics would have made a 2000amp controller to compete with the Zilla 2k. Something similarly priced to the zilla, like a soliton 1 just bigger. 
I would have much rather bought a soliton 2000amp version over my Zilla after seeing how much more elegant the evnetics controllers are.

The zilla (although it does put out impressive performance), is placed in a metal shoe box. The soliton's have all out 6061 extruded bodies. The interface from Evnetics is much more elegant as well...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'd be scared to touch that controller for fear of it biting my hand off!!

Looks like it will be a great build!


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

What were final specs on the Shiva? 400V (nominal) 2500A continuous, 3000A peak?
I checked the Evnetics website and there was no information about it...

Damn that's going to be one killer ride...why did you decide on one built Warp11HV as opposed to twin Warp9's? Higher Voltage = Higher peak power RPM?


----------



## powerhouse (Apr 1, 2011)

Bowser330 said:


> What were final specs on the Shiva? 400V (nominal) 2500A continuous, 3000A peak?
> I checked the Evnetics website and there was no information about it...
> 
> Damn that's going to be one killer ride...why did you decide on one built Warp11HV as opposed to twin Warp9's? Higher Voltage = Higher peak power RPM?


I think at 3000A the brushes and commutators on the warp 9's would fall apart...
More surface area on the 11's = less of a chance for a catastrophic failure.

On the other hand, I'm surprised he has chosen to run A SINGLE warp 11. At that power (1.2 megawatts peak, although in reality at 400v you can probably only squeeze out 800-900 Kw ) , you would probably be required to run 2 warp 11's in series.. Hope it works out though!


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

EV West said:


> The Warp 11HV is a special build. It has upgraded brushes, and cable lugs...


What do those modifications enhance? 

Do upgraded brushes allow for higher voltage?

Are those the only modifications to the motor?


----------



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

Bowser330 said:


> What were final specs on the Shiva? 400V (nominal) 2500A continuous, 3000A peak?
> I checked the Evnetics website and there was no information about it...
> 
> Damn that's going to be one killer ride...why did you decide on one built Warp11HV as opposed to twin Warp9's? Higher Voltage = Higher peak power RPM?


Thanks for the compliment. The Shiva is 425 volts, at 3000 amps. It's limited in the software to that, but is capable of much more. (as much as 4800 amps, so it's actually capable of 2 megawatts) We will be only using a fraction of this thing, and will be limiting the output way back through programming. The big bonus of the Shiva is it's ability to deliver continuous amperage without breaking a sweat, which is what we need for this car's application. (we answer the motor question below)




powerhouse said:


> I think at 3000A the brushes and commutators on the warp 9's would fall apart...
> More surface area on the 11's = less of a chance for a catastrophic failure.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm surprised he has chosen to run A SINGLE warp 11. At that power (1.2 megawatts peak, although in reality at 400v you can probably only squeeze out 800-900 Kw ) , you would probably be required to run 2 warp 11's in series.. Hope it works out though!


Yeah, definitely going to be a long work in progress. We chose the 11hv because it's the best 'drop in' motor combo for the car that will get us on the track asap while still utilizing the factory drivetrain (5 speed ZF trans). We want to be able to take the car to the track and shake it down, have some fun, tune the suspension, etc., while we are working on alternative drivetrains. (Matt Hauber is a drivetrain freak of nature in a good way, so I'm excited to see where this will go) We wanted a platform that we could race, but also use to test motor/controller/battery setups. Now that we have the Shiva, we can check that off our list and work on motors and batteries. 



Bowser330 said:


> What do those modifications enhance?
> Do upgraded brushes allow for higher voltage?
> Are those the only modifications to the motor?


Unfortunately, it will probably just delay the inevitable a little bit. 

We'll try to keep posting pics and videos as we progress along.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> What were final specs on the Shiva? 400V (nominal) 2500A continuous, 3000A peak?
> I checked the Evnetics website and there was no information about it...


We tested Shiva up to 450V, but the official limit is 425V.

We have not yet determined the maximum motor current limit, either peak or continuous. The calculated limit is 4000A, but as of now it is fixed in software to 3000A.

As for Shiva not being on the website... Oops.


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

perfect - one thing at the time
this way we''ll see what single 11hv can do

thanks, West
p.s. hope for dynorun, when you'll have a chance?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

EV West said:


> Howdy everyone,
> 
> Just received our Evnetics Shiva megawatt controller for our M3 project, so we thought we'd share some pictures of the project so far, and the delivery of the Shiva.
> 
> This Shiva is a beast, at 110 pounds, it's a 2 man job to move and place in the car.


Holy Shit! That's one bad azz controller! 
Nice build, love to see performance EV's getting built.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

EV West said:


> Yeah, definitely going to be a long work in progress. We chose the 11hv because it's the best 'drop in' motor combo for the car that will get us on the track asap while still utilizing the factory drivetrain (5 speed ZF trans). We want to be able to take the car to the track and shake it down, have some fun, tune the suspension, etc., while we are working on alternative drivetrains. (Matt Hauber is a drivetrain freak of nature in a good way, so I'm excited to see where this will go) We wanted a platform that we could race, but also use to test motor/controller/battery setups. Now that we have the Shiva, we can check that off our list and work on motors and batteries.


I love your build guys, but that trans and axles with snap if you set the Shiva at 3000amps. You should look into a direct drive set-up using a Gear Vendors overdrive. You have an HV motor, so your power band is much wider, up to 9000 rpm's, so you do not need the 5 speed. I have been thru it all please ask our team if you need helpful pointers on what we tried. I wish you luck!


----------



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Holy Shit! That's one bad azz controller!
> Nice build, love to see performance EV's getting built.


Thanks, Evnetics did a superb job. Hopefully we'll give her a good home.



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I love your build guys, but that trans and axles with snap if you set the Shiva at 3000amps. You should look into a direct drive set-up using a Gear Vendors overdrive. You have an HV motor, so your power band is much wider, up to 9000 rpm's, so you do not need the 5 speed. I have been thru it all please ask our team if you need helpful pointers on what we tried. I wish you luck!


Thanks Ron. Yeah, we agree. This controller already blew up one transmission at 2600 amps, so she's got what it takes. We've been looking at alternative drivelines, but haven't decided on anything yet. Since EV Cup hasn't announced their 2012 schedule yet, our first race will most likely be Pikes Peak in July, so we definitely have time to work on it. We wanted to chat with you about some upcoming pack options as well. 



gor said:


> perfect - one thing at the time
> this way we''ll see what single 11hv can do
> 
> thanks, West
> p.s. hope for dynorun, when you'll have a chance?


Thanks gor, we fortunately have a local dyno shop that sponsored the car, so hopefully we can get some solid numbers on the various setups.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> We tested Shiva up to 450V, but the official limit is 425V.
> 
> We have not yet determined the maximum motor current limit, either peak or continuous. The calculated limit is 4000A, but as of now it is fixed in software to 3000A.
> 
> As for Shiva not being on the website... Oops.


So is the voltage limit of 425 just like the limit is 340 for the Soliton1?, if so that means charged voltage, so with 3.2v cells charged up to 3.65v, 116 cells in series = 371V nominal, correct?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> So is the voltage limit of 425 just like the limit is 340 for the Soliton1?, if so that means charged voltage, so with 3.2v cells charged up to 3.65v, 116 cells in series = 371V nominal, correct?


Yes, 425V is the actual maximum allowed for Shiva (as of now).

Nominal voltage is too much a moving target for me to even mention it in the specifications. I mean, you used 3.65V/cell as an example whereas I prefer stopping at 3.50V/cell or, even better, when charging current has dropped below 0.05C.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> Yes, 425V is the actual maximum allowed for Shiva (as of now).
> 
> Nominal voltage is too much a moving target for me to even mention it in the specifications. I mean, you used 3.65V/cell as an example whereas I prefer stopping at 3.50V/cell or, even better, when charging current has dropped below 0.05C.


I see, i see...thanks!


----------



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's an update video on the M3. It's just a quick teaser of the car in it's current configuration before we have some real fun and throw another motor in line. Currently at 265 volts, and 1400 amps, with sag and drivetrain loss, we are at about 370hp at the tires. Just trying to experiment with different setups to see what really works and what doesn't. Including some fun transmission projects. More to come....


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Awesome video, nicely made. I think the E36 makes a great candidate.

Just to catch every one up can you clarify the current specs?

(1) 265V = ~83 Sky Energy cells, 200AH?
(2) SHIVA
(3) Warp11 HV
(4) Transmission or Direct Drive?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Impressive.


----------



## sheik480 (May 8, 2012)

I find this rather amazing. My concern at this point would be, as stated before, the transmission as it seems the power components are potent enough.


----------



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

What a fantastic Electric Car.

What are the specs like torque and hp? I reckon this car is better than when it originally came out of the BMW factory.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice video.



EV West said:


> Currently at 265 volts, and 1400 amps, with sag and drivetrain loss, we are at about 370hp at the tires...


Can you explain how you calculate 370 hp at wheel with your current battery set-up?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Yabert said:


> ...
> Can you explain how you calculate 370 hp at wheel with your current battery set-up?


This is a recurring theme with you, isn't it?

265 x 1400 = 371kW

Assume 25% sag and drivetrain losses and you get 371hp. It's a reasonable first pass estimate.


----------



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

sheik480 said:


> I find this rather amazing. My concern at this point would be, as stated before, the transmission as it seems the power components are potent enough.


Yes, very much so. We have a heavy duty clutch in it now, and it's already showing signs of slipping. We have also been playing around with another solution that we will post here soon. I can say that the BMW drivetrains are pretty close to bullet proof. We are impressed.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

EV West said:


> Yes, very much so. We have a heavy duty clutch in it now, and it's already showing signs of slipping. We have also been playing around with another solution that we will post here soon. I can say that the BMW drivetrains are pretty close to bullet proof. We are impressed.


valerun was having this issue too with the E46s, even with aftermarket plates apparently.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Tesseract said:


> 265 x 1400 = 371kW
> Assume 25% sag and drivetrain losses and you get 371hp. It's a reasonable first pass estimate.


Ok, it's more clear now. This is what I wanted to know.
So, I assumed 320v nominals


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

What blowers are you using?

2 blowers to one motor?


----------



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

somanywelps said:


> What blowers are you using?
> 
> 2 blowers to one motor?


They're some off brand. We ordered several different makes, and ran volume and anemometer tests on them, then picked the ones with the highest observed CFM. When the second motor is added, we'll have 4 blowers for the car. 

We really like the output on these blowers, and will most likely make them available on our website.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

EV West said:


> They're some off brand. We ordered several different makes, and ran volume and anemometer tests on them, then picked the ones with the highest observed CFM. When the second motor is added, we'll have 4 blowers for the car.
> 
> We really like the output on these blowers, and will most likely make them available on our website.


$100-200?

approx CFM and Amperage draw? (Assuming 12V)


----------



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

Tesseract said:


> This is a recurring theme with you, isn't it?
> 
> 265 x 1400 = 371kW
> 
> Assume 25% sag and drivetrain losses and you get 371hp. It's a reasonable first pass estimate.


I would calculate much less after adding motor losses.

Calb 200ah at 7C would sag ~25%, Drivetrain ~5%, Controller and Motor ~20%.

265 x 1400 / 1.25 / 1.05 / 1.2 = 236 kW = 317 HP at the rear wheel.

@EVWest Thanks for sharing the video and looking forward to more of the same


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm loving the video, watched it a bunch of times already and the Shiva is a work of art and a performance marvel. Assuming the CALB pack is the 'test bench' pack, and even though they sag a bunch and are heavy, they seem robust enough to take limited doses of torture still worthy of demonstration in the mean time. Keep us posted as things progress.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

drgrieve said:


> I would calculate much less after adding motor losses....


Yes, a more rigorous analysis will likely give a lower total RWP, but simply multiplying pack voltage and current then reading as hp rather than kW generally suffices to give one an idea of the performance to expect.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Yabert said:


> Ok, it's more clear now. This is what I wanted to know.
> So, I assumed 320v nominals


Sorry, I should have also said that the voltage figure was one that was mentioned earlier in this thread but not by the OP, so maybe it's pure speculation.

I suspect that EV West is keeping the exact details of their setup to a minimum because of the big jump in the number of electrics competing in the Pikes Peak Hill Climb this year (including the reigning champion of the Hill for the last few years, Tajima). In time-honored fashion, they appear to be leaking just enough information about their vehicle to scare the bejeezus out of the rest of the competitors (if they are savvy enough to be looking) but not give them any good ideas...


----------



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

Tesseract said:


> Sorry, I should have also said that the voltage figure was one that was mentioned earlier in this thread but not by the OP, so maybe it's pure speculation.
> 
> I suspect that EV West is keeping the exact details of their setup to a minimum because of the big jump in the number of electrics competing in the Pikes Peak Hill Climb this year (including the reigning champion of the Hill for the last few years, Tajima). In time-honored fashion, they appear to be leaking just enough information about their vehicle to scare the bejeezus out of the rest of the competitors (if they are savvy enough to be looking) but not give them any good ideas...


Yes. This.

When the race is done (July 8th) we'd love to disclose all the fun nitty gritty details for you guys. We very much appreciate this community, and want to continue the sharing of information here. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

Not much to say, but this is awesome! I can't wait to hear more details of your setup.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

It's difficult to hide your potential performance when you've got a Soliton Shiva sticking out of your sleeve.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats, you made ABG:
http://green.autoblog.com/2012/05/16/retrofitted-bmw-m3-electric-will-compete-in-pikes-peak-race/


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

How long is the Pikes Peak? Don't want to be a partybreaker but DC motors are nice for 1/4 mile runs, not for longer distance races. There is a good chance that the motor will blow up/fly apart/melt during the race. 

Happened to me all the time while we were using DC motors. 

Anyways, wish you a succesful race! Fingers crossed


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

CroDriver said:


> How long is the Pikes Peak? Don't want to be a partybreaker but DC motors are nice for 1/4 mile runs, not for longer distance races. There is a good chance that the motor will blow up/fly apart/melt during the race.
> 
> Happened to me all the time while we were using DC motors.
> 
> Anyways, wish you a succesful race! Fingers crossed


Oh yeah, I didn't even consider that.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

somanywelps said:


> Oh yeah, I didn't even consider that.


I have a suspicion that EVWest did.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> How long is the Pikes Peak?


20km and 1.4km increase in elevation. 



CroDriver said:


> Don't want to be a partybreaker but DC motors are nice for 1/4 mile runs, not for longer distance races.


That's what the conventional wisdom says, yes.

You have to know the limits of each stressed component and work within those limits, no matter the motor/controller/battery technology.

You can kill AC motors just as dead if you abuse them and for much the same reasons (over-current, over-speed), particularly ones with PM rotors.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Uh oh, another AC/DC debate


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Uh oh, another AC/DC debate


Bon Scott, all the way.


EV West, here is your competition. Good luck.


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

It will be interesting to see what kind of power the competition will bring. I don't know of any AC systems besides what Cro built that can match the power of a Shiva. Putting that power to the ground will be another matter.


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow-lots of whine in the Tajima car, wonder if it's a straight cut trans making all that racket?


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Batterypoweredtoad said:


> Wow-lots of whine in the Tajima car, wonder if it's a straight cut trans making all that racket?


I read it has an axial flux motor on each axle, though I haven't confirmed this.


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

So what about the Formula Ev's that they race at ovals and Dc Plasma just did the Texas Mile . And when they go to Bonniville the use dc motors .


----------



## sheik480 (May 8, 2012)

epyon said:


> So what about the Formula Ev's that they race at ovals and Dc Plasma just did the Texas Mile . And when they go to Bonniville the use dc motors .


As stated above, you apparently need to insure sufficient specification. Most means of solving a problem, in this case going fast over some distance, work just fine if correctly executed. A forklift motor is designed for a forklift, but doesn't mean you can't use a similar format for a winning pike's peak car.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Bonneville records are being dominated by AC motors right now. Buckeye Bullet, AC, 315 mph. BYU, 500 kg class, 150something record with AC. Lightning motors 215 mph motorcycle record (I saw one of the runs and got to meet Major, great stuff), AC again.

Electric bar stools, with records around 50 mph, are still mostly if not all DC.  

http://explodingdinosaurs.com/saltflats/2007worldofspeed/barstool/
http://explodingdinosaurs.com/saltflats/2008/barstool/
http://explodingdinosaurs.com/saltflats/2009/barstool/

My own small-time efforts are DC. I did 55 mph on 48V, that could be an unofficial record http://ExplodingDinosaurs.com .

It's 


epyon said:


> So what about the Formula Ev's that they race at ovals and Dc Plasma just did the Texas Mile . And when they go to Bonniville the use dc motors .


----------



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

(This is a duplicate post from an update we posted to EV News

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hey guys!

Michael Bream from EV West checking in here. Wow! What an event. As EV'ers we have a lot to be proud of. There was so much interest in the EV class this year. We had a huge amount of folks poking around the car and asking really good questions. Not the usual "you ruined a good car" comments. 

Our M3 (which we were told was the first conversion to run Pikes) ran extremely well. We bested many many street cars, including another '95 BMW M3 running the S52 gas motor, and when you narrow the field to 'street legal' cars, the M3 really shined. 

The car had soooo much power and torque out of the turns, we turned the controller down time and time again, and even another time on race day. It just had so much power, it wasn't needed. (can't wait to turn it back up again!)

We just got home, and we will update with pictures and video soon. In the meantime, I suggest following us on Facebook, as the media is posted there first. (yeah, I know, FB is lame, but good at disseminating media)

http://www.facebook.com/ElectricVehicleWest

Here's the video from the 3 sections of practice. Lower, middle, and upper.

















The massive amounts of torque made the rear end a little loose, even with race slicks, yet the car was a total blast to drive, and the E36 chassis is one of the most competent of all street chassis. You can over-rotate the body, and still bring it back with steering input. 

We will be back on the Peak next year, and hope to continue our quest to be the fastest street legal EV on the mountain.

Another item that wasn't mentioned much is the sheer amount of EV engineers on the mountain. Tajima had a crew of no less than 27 engineers with him, and another dozen folks from GoPro. It was madness just to watch it. Same with Toyota Motor Germany, Mitsubishi, and Yokohama (whom we beat). There was just an absolutely insane amount of support for these guys. On our side, we had myself, Matt Hauber, and my dad, plus our 2 girls. That's it, but I wouldn't trade it for the world. We figured just their budget to get there was more than our whole entire budget for the car and the race.

We also missed out on another form of support, oxygen. It turns out most racers will take oxygen during the race. Man, was I winded at 14,140 feet after the race. And then it started snowing and hailing.....

I want to personally thank George and Hunter Hamstra at NetGain Motors, and Sebastien Bourgeois, Patrick Osbourne, and Jeffrey Jenkins at Evnetics. You guys are the best, and should be commended for your involvement and help in EV motorsport.

Also worth noting is Bilstein, Ground-Control, Turner Motorsport, Autobahn, and Midnight Oil. These guys really stepped it up and totally believed and committed to EV racing. Please consider supporting these fine companies in any future project.

Well, that's it for now... we'll check in later with more media. 

Big thanks to this community, you are the best!

Stay tuned for our 2012 Baja 1000 effort in November!!!!!

-Michael Bream, #13 EV Class PPIHC 2012


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

So, I guess DC is good for more than a 1/4 mile after all... 

Oh, and to add insult to injury; according to an article on Autoblog Green, the fire that took out Monster Tajima from the race started in one of the (AC) motors... Go figure... 

Seb and I *really* wanted to be there but, sadly, most of our customers are richer than us... you know what they say about being in the EV components business - you can make a small fortune, as long as you start off with a larger one...


----------



## powerhouse (Apr 1, 2011)

So proud of you guys!!

Did you race with the calbs?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

powerhouse said:


> So proud of you guys!!
> 
> Did you race with the calbs?


no way, im guessing they used some 20AH pouchers

EDIT: I stand corrected, he is using Calbs, Calb180s, my guess was wrong.


----------



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

powerhouse said:


> So proud of you guys!!
> 
> Did you race with the calbs?


Yes, with the 180Ah. The stability of these cells is under-rated. It looks like we'll be using them in the Baja 1000 race truck as well.


----------



## powerhouse (Apr 1, 2011)

EV West said:


> Yes, with the 180Ah. The stability of these cells is under-rated. It looks like we'll be using them in the Baja 1000 race truck as well.


Mind if I ask what you had the controller amps set to  ?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

EV West said:


> Yes. This.
> 
> When the race is done (July 8th) we'd love to disclose all the fun nitty gritty details for you guys. We very much appreciate this community, and want to continue the sharing of information here.
> 
> Thanks guys!


okay well now we want the nitty gritty details you promised us! 

A few things on my mind....
(1) How many Calb 180AH cells?
(2) Are you running standard Warp11s or Warp11HVs?
(3) What modifications have been performed on the motors?


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

EV West said:


> Yes, with the 180Ah. The stability of these cells is under-rated. It looks like we'll be using them in the Baja 1000 race truck as well.


Are those the new grey CALBs or the older ones?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

The pictures I've seen show the old blue SE cells.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

JRP3 said:


> The pictures I've seen show the old blue SE cells.


Guess know what I'll be using for my next build (if that ever happens)....


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

The newer gray CA series are supposed to be even stiffer


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Tesseract said:


> So, I guess DC is good for more than a 1/4 mile after all...


OK, OK, I admit I was wrong and I'm glad I was. Congratulations to all of you. 

Btw. Lowering the controller output is not really the best way of dealing with a lack of grip on the corner exit. The throttle pedal is not a switch...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I have to say I am highly impressed in EV West's BMW. _

_Michael Bream did an awesome job, no need for Boris when you have your own skills. I am now motivated to build an electric road course car, hopefully my business will pick-up and I can do it! 

Saturday drag racing, Sunday road racing!


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> The newer gray CA series are supposed to be even stiffer


If I was sinking a bunch of cash into a performance vehicle, I'd definitely go with the gray ones. Much better for not much more money.


----------



## Eddie_Nagao-Itano (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry to bring back a old thread, but I did do a search first and didnt come up with any new information.

So I was just wondering, whats the plan for this year? Any updates to the car?


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

They were just on an episode of Tuned on the Drive channel:


----------



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

Eddie_Nagao-Itano said:


> Sorry to bring back a old thread, but I did do a search first and didnt come up with any new information.
> 
> So I was just wondering, whats the plan for this year? Any updates to the car?


Hey, thanks for the interest.

We have decided to put off Pikes Peak this year to work on more 'drift' related events. We will be at ReFuel at Laguna Seca on June 3rd, then are working on some changes to the car to make it lighter and more short course drift related. We will post our progress on our FB page and hopefully here too.

We also have some GREAT customer projects that we will share soon!

Thanks!


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

EV West said:


> Hey, thanks for the interest.
> 
> We have decided to put off Pikes Peak this year to work on more 'drift' related events. We will be at ReFuel at Laguna Seca on June 3rd, then are working on some changes to the car to make it lighter and more short course drift related. We will post our progress on our FB page and hopefully here too.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your company is doing well. The community needs more businesses like yours to create the interest and demand.

Love your M3!


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

A Tesla powered upgrade takes the "P3" back to Pikes Peak


----------

